# 40 breeder with not so pleasant surprise.



## AW0L (Jan 15, 2004)

Is it a duel light setup. The good thing about a 40g breeder is its one if the most forgiving tank tank foot print. Long wide and not so tall so its easier to light up. Can always add cheap lighting keep the higher demanding plants under the light. A 3 to 4 Inch substrate can help too. Or stick to attractive low tech plants. Crypts moss Anubis and Javas. U
Probably need a extra lighting there's a lot of cheaper alternatives


----------



## Poetser (Apr 28, 2013)

It's a single tube.

I guess I'll use some clamp lights until I get the cash for something nice. I still have to get a bag of flourite and eco complete. Oh of course a whole bunch of plants!

I just would like to know how much more light I need? Anybody?

Thanks, Poe.


----------



## Powchekny (Jan 25, 2010)

For the most parts, those strip lights are designed to illuminate your plastic plants, skull cave, and glo-fish. Not grow plants. However, if money is tight, you can still grow java moss and Crypts under a light like that, and they will probably grow fine.

The amount of light you need really depends on what you want to grow. Make that decision first.


----------



## Poetser (Apr 28, 2013)

Powchekny my goal for now is to setup a low tech tank, MGOCPM dirt bottom. I realize that I will be limited to hardier plants. I just don't want to add to much light to where I have to use CO2 to keep algae in check. At the same time I'm pretty sure that one bulb is not enough. 

I just went through the thread about PAR.

If I understand I need another of the same strip to cover from front to back to get 38 par at the substrate surface. 

Also if I understood correct this is at the upper limit of low light, so no CO2 required, a Low Tech Tank. I think I answered my question?

Still if anybody has had success with a dirt bottom 40g breeder tank I'm interested in what you used to light it.

Poe.


----------



## Shawn123 (Jan 24, 2013)

Too bad you just missed petcos dollar per gallon. Could have got the tank for $40 and chose your light and accessories with the extra cash.
My 40 b is in the process of being set up. I went with a 36" finnex fugeray. I hope it is not too much light. I will be dosing excel, so that will help keep algae in check, and I will raise the light if it is a problem.


----------



## hobos (Feb 19, 2012)

You should not have a problem growing plants with 23-watt compact fluorescents especially since you have MGOCPM. I have the same setup MGOCPM and the plants grow like the weeds they are, nice and green thick stems lots of pruning. Add some red terracotta clay in small pieces to the bottom of the tank for the iron then put the mix on top.
some co2 will help also DIY or Pressurized


----------



## AW0L (Jan 15, 2004)

See if the lamp u got is full spectrum. If not u could switch it out. Cheap add on would be a duel incan light and just put 2 full spectrum cfl's in there.


----------



## Poetser (Apr 28, 2013)

AWOL the lamp is full spectrum, that's one thing it had going for it. I had the same idea about the incandescent light strip in the back of my mind. Now watch all of the cheap 10 gallons with incandescent light strips disappear from craigs list!

Shawn123 I realized I had just missed the sale. I'm really not bummed to bad because the tank itself is nice, I'm leak testing it right now, crossing fingers. And the glass top is really nice quality. It's just the Aqueon light strip cheap.

Hobos I forgot to mention that I also picked up a Aqua Clear 70 and a 20lb bag of flourite. I was going to mix some of it in the potting mix and the rest with a bag of eco complete and gravel. I was under the impression that this works like clay. Am I wrong!

I've seen a couple of youtube videos where they did use clay. Where do you purchase clay like that raw? I work at Lowes and I'm pretty sure we don't carry it.

Thanks for any help you guys give.

Later, POE.


----------



## Shawn123 (Jan 24, 2013)

I'm pretty sure fluorite is just non-wet eco complete. It requires a lot if rinsing from what I have read. I believe eco complete and fluorite work just like clay at storing nutrients.

For just raw clay, I think people use clay kitty litter, or the absorbent to clean up oil spills from a garage floor.


----------



## mach_six (Sep 12, 2005)

A cheap alternative to flourite is Safe T Sorb.

If you have a Tractor Supply or Grainger, check them out. The online place, Drillspot had free shipping and now charges $30 to ship it...


----------



## Poetser (Apr 28, 2013)

I forgot about reading about unscented clay kitty litter. I'll use that mixed in the potting mix. I also got a plus in that I'm pretty sure are water is high in iron also.

Mach six thanks about the suggestion about saf t sorb. I do have a Grainger near by. I considered it but veto it because it strips one of the hardness from water(I think carbonated if I read correct).

Eco Complete and Fluorite I've read both have high cec properties. Fluorite is some type of baked clay, I now remember that it's inert (guess baking ties up the minerals like iron). I read somewhere that Eco Complete is crushed up lava rock. Doesn't matter anyways the point is they both have high cec value. 

Eco Complete from what I understand use to be dry, which pretty much made it the same as fluorite. The wet(newer) stuff has all the minerals and nutrients in it. Sort of like soil but it will be used up a whole lot quicker.

I will use a bag of Eco Complete for 2 reasons. 1st as a booster until the soil starts to decompose. And 2nd from a total lack of pet shops in the Charleston, WV area the Nitro store is the best. He swears by it, so to support him, I'll pick a bag up.

So I'll mix litter in with the potting mix and cap with a mixture of fluorite, eco complete and gravel.

Later, Poe.


----------



## Silky (Sep 21, 2011)

I have kitty litter in a few of my tanks. Topped with sand, grows plants like crazy. Every tank I've set up with litter goes through a green water phase, but after a month or two everything settles and plants start growing like weeds. When I've cleaned them out, I've been amazed at the root systems in the kitty litter tanks.


----------



## Amy9 (Jul 4, 2012)

Poetser said:


> Powchekny my goal for now is to setup a low tech tank, MGOCPM dirt bottom. I realize that I will be limited to hardier plants. I just don't want to add to much light to where I have to use CO2 to keep algae in check. At the same time I'm pretty sure that one bulb is not enough.
> 
> I just went through the thread about PAR.
> 
> ...


I've had a 40b dirt tank for about 8 months and it's doing well. I have the same light as Shawn, 36" FugeRay, and I'm very happy with it. I used MGOPM with eco complete cap. I love this tank even though it has no scaping plan at all, I just planted stuff everywhere lol. Good luck with your build!
Oh! No Co2 but I do dose dry ferts.


----------



## BoxxerBoyDrew (Oct 16, 2005)

Any progress on the tank?

Thanks,
Drew


----------

